# NOAA online weather portal



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi fellow lawn geeks. I wanted to share a website that I have been using for a few years now. It is literally a clearinghouse for all things weather related. I most often use it for the radar products. Particularly useful is the rainfall estimate which I have found to be pretty accurate. Here is the website:

https://new.nowcoast.noaa.gov/

Here are a couple tips. To find your rainfall total go to the Analyses dropdown in the bottom right of your screen. Also, in that same area of the webpage is a yellow star. Click that and It will generate a unique URL which allows you to bookmark your current view on the webpage.

Feel free to post your feedback and any features in the portal that you like. Thanks!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Example of the last 24 hours rainfall estimate in the Potomac River area:


----------

